# Yea I'm Starting Another Room



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xaeopola8eA Even though I'm not through w/ the bedroom. Remember that? They're all going to come together at on time []. This room was to start w/ was a shed at my former house. The one that burned. Cut the roof off jacked it up and moved it single handed 5 miles. As well as setting it up. A feat of enginering that I am quite proud of. It's a long story and ya had to be there, but to make a long short it worked out perfect.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 15, 2008)

How does worthless Spanky keep getting in my pics.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 15, 2008)

How long did it take to get this far?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 15, 2008)

The answers in the song,but. When ya do things by yourself  [piss on Spanky] and all your friends come over and think they're in Amsterdamn and we're testing things for that cup [ If ya know what I mean[][][][][][][] . I love this time of year.] I just can't get anything done. Gotta have it done by the 26. Been having a hard time finding a stain I like for the wall. Gonna have to do a coat of Maple then a coat of something else. I was trying to get the color of the heart of a Cherry tree, but that aint happining, and Red Mohogany aint red. Brazilian Cherry would be nice. Got a nice antique bar/ counter to go at the end. Let's see how this turnes out.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 16, 2008)

Patty my boy, you are quite the home spun southern engineer my friend. Oh, by the way, most of us do it yourselfers start something else afore we git finished with the present job.[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP4OSg2ugAs  Here'a color Minwax does'nt make. 6 hrs. of it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 16, 2008)

Two coats Colonial Maple and two early American and this is what ya get.


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2008)

PAT ,YOU GONNA PAINT THAT CEILING? LOOKS FINE THE WAY IT IS ![] DANG I MISS PAINTING! WISH I COULD HELP YOU! I COULD DO HALF OF WHAT SPARKEY DOES IN TWICE THE TIME!! THE CEILING IN OUR KITCHEN STILL AIN'T PAINTED ,AFTER HOW MANY YEARS?[8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 17, 2008)

Yea Jamie gotta paint that ceiling, this rooms gotta be right. At least I got my staining done today. Would have rather done Crystal and Karrie today [][][][][][], but I got priorities[]. One day though[].


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 17, 2008)

See.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 17, 2008)

Ya might not can tell , but underneath those clothes of Baby Daughter lies a pool table. And what's a pool room w/out a bar? Well it aint a Pool Room. So I'm gonna try to do something w/ this. 17' x 17" gonna hafta modify it some. Had this for years now I got a use for it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP4OSg2ugAs  Got the music allready. Got Crazy Carl washing it now, well a couple of hrs. ago.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I did'nt finnish by Fri. as hoped. Spanky showed up to help for a few mins..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2008)

As well as Crazy Carl


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2008)

And Frog, the local drunk.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2008)

Belive it or not Frog's a first class painter. Drunk = painter. Painter = drunk. Is it like that every where? Can you belive he went through 10k in 5 days a month ago. Then came here to borrow money. Sorry dude starve. Got 'em a spa and a pool table. Now he needs a place to put them. Does he look 31?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2008)

Then it took me several days to get our hay in. This is just a little of it. Never been so glad to get off a tractor as Thur. evening.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2008)

I got the walls finnished. Three coats of poly []. Make them bad boys shine. Trim needs one more coat and the walls and celing has their first coat. This week gonna finnish off two rooms []. Given none of my friends show up [][][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2008)

What a shine.


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> Belive it or not Frog's a first class painter. Drunk = painter. Painter = drunk. Is it like that every where? Can you belive he went through 10k in 5 days a month ago. Then came here to borrow money. Sorry dude starve. Got 'em a spa and a pool table. Now he needs a place to put them. Does he look 31?
> 
> ...


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2008)

OLE FROG LOOKS LIKE THE TYPICAL PAINTER! WHAT IS HE LIGHTING? A CANDLE?[] YEP,TYPICAL PAINTER!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 28, 2008)

I would rather paint than sling block/brick of be a hockyologist!!! If painters and roofers ain't drinkin theys is a snortin somethin up their bugger catchers. Most of the painters I ever hired are dead or darn near it. The new crop are sorry as crap and lazyer than all get out.


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2008)

YEP,LOBEY IS RIGHT ON THE STAIN COMING THROUGH. TRY WATER BASED KILZ. THE oil based kilz will bout "kill' you with the fumes. Looks like the sheet rock mud is bleeding through too,might try the kilz on those places too. A friend of mine is the fastest,best painter I know of. Had to get a couble of beers in him at lunch break to stop his hands from shaking. He was good to go till he could get to the bar .


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Do I see a crocked tile!!!! [sm=lol.gif] Good lookin worke there young man. I haven't done anything like that in a couple of years. I will have to get some picks of the next house I do with my brother. I do mostly light work these days but I can do the heavy stuff too. Here are a few pics of the shop I built with the aid of the wife who mostly handed up 2 bys, screws and drinks amoung other things and our boy who did some of the grunt work. It is 1500sqft.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is what was left of the old one after Ivan. Luckly the ridge board landed centered on a Sears floor jack handle and kept the roof from flattening the Model A by 1 1/2 inch.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Nudder view.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Some of the shop in front of what was left of a 20 year old Sears shed and that was the goose pen in the back ground. They really didn't appreciate being left behind. That is Gorgie on the right. He was PO big time too and wouldn't even take treets out of the wife's hand for at least 20 mins.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

The start of the build. Setting poles is always alot of fun. One of the boys buds came over to help like Hommer Simpson and I had to realign everything he touched but he is a good kid just goofy.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

The truses set.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Framing done. That old Ford dump truck sure made a good walk board and with a 460 for POWER it could pull and haul almost anything. What we couldn't do with the dump truck we did with a backhoe.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

AHHHHH the Mesicans, what would we do without them and yeas they are all legal. []  Tony and his crew made short work ok the grey gold and as usual the forgot to set in for the rollup doors. I haven't chisled that out yet but I will.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Puting on the sheet was the easy part. Had alot of fun with the wife while working on the roof with my one legged self. The boom, slide and scream would get her every time. Corse I couldn't come down the rest of the day. My little buddy did some man stuff too. He was a great help and there is that old Ford dumper again.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

I think we did a pretty good job especially since I didn't have any trained help except for the Mesicans on the crete.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 14, 2008)

You could store a lot of bottles in there...............[]


----------



## T D (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice job, Lobey.  Here's my kitchen/bottle room from this summer.  Definitely a novice when it comes to laying tile, but job accomplished anyway.  Same cabinets, took out the 20 year old green laminate tops, put in new tile and wood border...


----------



## T D (Oct 14, 2008)

let me try that again


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

It don't look that good in there any more. I have a bunch of boxes full of bottles in there on top of the engine/tranny shelf, a 76 Vette, 4 Model As in parts (a coupe, a show truck, a woodie and a roadster) plus extra parts and all my shop tools and machines. The wife has a few things in there too. The Vette takes up alot of space...


----------



## T D (Oct 14, 2008)

put in old sink...


----------



## T D (Oct 14, 2008)

Wah-Lah, new kitchen/bottle room...


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

And so does this beasty. The front veiw....


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

and the side view...

 The wife just told me not to be tellin anyone thats my grill. It goes on her truck.  [sm=lol.gif] I have a 31 comerical grill for mine.


----------



## T D (Oct 14, 2008)

wish I would have used darker grout...


----------



## T D (Oct 14, 2008)

how'd you like that two headed thread.  The kitchen and the coupe!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2008)

My grand son calls it the Man Cave where we do Man Stuff. []


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2008)

MAN ,ALL THIS MAKES ME MISS PAINTING BIG TIME! I WORKED MY BUTT OFF FOR LITTLE PAY SOMETIMES AND GREAT MONEY OTHERS AND HAD MORE WORK THAN I COULD DO OR NONE! I TRIED HIRING A FEW TIMES ,BUT WAS A PAIN IN THE BUTT,RATHER DO THE WORK MYSELF! PEOPLE I HIRED ACTED LIKE KIDS INSTEAD OF MEN! DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO STAY ON THEM TO WORK CONSTANTLY,MAN AND I BOUGHT THEY LUNCH,DRINKS AND OVER PAID THEM CAUSE I WAS ALWAYS TREATED LIKE CRAP WHEN WORKING FOR OTHERS AND I WAS GONNA BE DIFFERENT! HEY I DIDN'T WANT TO BE THE BOSS ,JUST GET IN THERE AND HELP ME GET IT DONE,AND DO A GREAT JOB! I AM PROUD TO SAY NEVER HAD ONE COMPLAINT FROM ANY ONE I WORKED FOR! I CAN'T STAND JUST STANDING AROUND WHEN I WORKED!TROUBLE WITH PAINTING AND I GUESS MOST THINGS BS MEANS MORE THAN GOOD WORK . ALSO IF SOMEONE CAN GET THEIR HOUSE PAINTED THEY DON'T CARE MUCH IF IT IS DONE CHEAP AND MOST DON'T KNOW A GOOD JOB FROM A BAD ONE! IT ALSO SEEMED SOMEONE COULD ALWAYS DO A JOB CHEAPER THAN ME NO MATTER MY BID! OH WELL,I MISS IT![&o]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2008)

Wait just a dadgum minute....a painter is a plummer with a hole in his head and usually a drunk and junky to boot. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] You are a big time JCF and you type like a level headed sober type....What gives??? []


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Lobey, thats a nice looking vanity and top you put together.  I like the edging on there. By the way, that's nice of you to help that lady out. You don't hear about builders doing that very often.  Usually you just hear about people getting ripped off one way or another.


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Wait just a dadgum minute....a painter is a plummer with a hole in his head and usually a drunk and junky to boot. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] You are a big time JCF and you type like a level headed sober type....What gives??? []


    CAP. AIN'T NO CHRISTIAN PERFECT OR EVEN CLOSE TO IT! IF THEY SAY THEY ARE THEY IS LIERS AND THIS IS ACORRDING TO THE BIBLE! MAN,YOU JUST DON'T KNOW THE TIMES I WORKED EVEN FASTER CAUSE IF I DIDN,T THE HANGOVER WOULD CATCH UP TO ME!! ONCE I WAS PAINTING AT A FUNERAL HOME AFTER A NIGHT OF DRINKING "MAD DOG WINE" AND THE FUNERAL DIRECTOR TOLD ME IF I DIED BOUT THEN HE WOULDN'T EVEN HAVE TO EMBALM ME![8D] I AIN'T PROUD OF A LOT I DO EVEN NOW AND ASK FORGIVENESS,BUT HEY I AM WHAT I AM WARTS AND ALL! I AM A CHRISTIAN CAUSE I BELIEVE IN CHRIST NOT CAUSE I AM WORTH A DAMN! I WAS ALWAYS TOLD US PAINTERS ARE JUST CARPENTERS WITH OUR BRAINS KNOCKED OUT![8D] COURSE TILL WE GET THROUGH, A HOUSE AIN'T DONE AND WE ARE USUALLY THE LAST ONES OUT. WE ALSO COVER A LOT OF BAD WORK DONE BY CARPENTERS,LIKE CRACKS AT THE TRIM WORK THAT CAN BE BOUT 5 FT. WIDE.[8D] HEY I MAY TYPE LIKE A LEVEL HEADED SOBER TYPE,BUT WELL....I AM ALMOST ALWAYS SOBER.[] Least bout 364 a year,but they is always that DAY I GET THE WILD HAIR AND ............LORD I DONE IT AGAIN,AGAIN!


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, Lobey, I know what you mean about word of mouth.  Being a builder I know how that works , especially up here in Maine. Gotta keep those jobs comin in. Every job counts toward something. Things are getting tight now, besides.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2008)

like Tim the Tool Man Taylor says....Ugg  ugg ugg []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad we got all these handy people around here maybe we can get something done.You're a good man Mr. Lobey,it don't hurt to bad to give a little, and besides it's good for da Karma.  Damn Warren that was close. Happened to me several years ago and it was a direct hit. I gotta get the house finnished before I start on the 37s. TD you live close enough to give a hand [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]. Meaning I can't even get help from my buds and locals. To tell the truth I really would'nt want it, I'll give an example later. I have gotten this far.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

Coming along OK. Takes three days to prep trim 30 miles to get it stain /dry-stain /dry-poly/dry-sand/ poly/dry. Next week fer sure.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd probably get more done if I did'nt have as much company, but when these young ladies get smoked up and wanna talk dirty that kinda gets my attention for a while. They're 32 I'm 49 I know no one can argue w/ a work slowdown. I tell Paula what happens and everything is fine. Just blame it on them. Do I have it made or what? Love them Catholic/Democrat  women.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr. Lobey ya can't get in trouble here,damn bizzar. No matter what I do it's fine. Either I'm perfect or Paula is, the latter I think.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

The bar is coming along too, glad I got enough of the original trim. The top was 17" wide and 17' long and not a knot. TOC I'd guess and it was free,free,free. Now that's hard to beat.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

No daddy or husband w/ these two. From the way they talk well............ The crier is last Fri. the one on the r. just could'nt  find a friend. I'm just gonna leave it at that. The one on the l. well........ more of the same. I swear women were'nt like this 20 years ago.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one w/ a tiny head


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2008)

I got a big one too. Now here's the problem Mr. Lobey. See that big hole where the drain is. What would you do. Cover the hole w/ wood for an acess or put the marble over it. If you put the marble over it would you cut it to fit the hole or tear out and get it where the groat lines meet? Me, if I go the marble rout I just wanna cove the hole w/out a whole lotta cutting and no tear out. What says you, I need a pros advice[].


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll get mine,but I got a problem............friends.


----------

